# Which Sci-Fi Series Would Make A Decent Musical?



## JonathanintheTardis (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey all, my work are running a poll on the best sci-fi show to make a musical from.

As a DW fan, I obviously voted for Doctor Who, but wondered what other fans thought?

The poll is over on the 'Magazine' section of show-and-stay. I can't link yet but I'm sure I'll get my postcount up on here very quickly!


----------



## Williamlk (Sep 24, 2010)

hmmmm, ok, not a series but a movie. I often thought _Star Wars_ would make for a sick musical!

Can you imagine Obi-Wan and Darth Vader singing tragically during their light sabre battle as Luke watches on, singing another part in dismay!

Could be quite interesting indeed!!!


----------



## Rodders (Sep 24, 2010)

That certainly would bring a new meaning to the term Space Opera.


----------



## Jennifer Kirk (Nov 9, 2010)

A musical version of Star Wars?

"Obi Wan never told you..."
"Never told me?" 
"Never told you."
"Never told me?"
"About your Father."
"What about my Father?"
"He never told you..."
"Never told me?"
"The truth about your Father..."
"He told me that you......"

GET ON WITH IT!!!

Remember folks: the show isn't over until Jabba the Hutt sings a duet with the Ewok quartet.


----------



## Evil Iggy (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't think I could even hazard a guess.  Whenever I'm told that something has been made into a musical I'm usually stunned that its even possible.

...though Troy McLure's Planet of the Apes musical from The Simpsons does come to mind.


----------



## reiver33 (Nov 16, 2010)

In the Lexx episode 'Brigadoom' there is a musical based on the exploits of the Brunnen-G (the race that one of the characters came from) and their struggle against His Devine Shadow.


----------



## rdenning (Nov 17, 2010)

I am sure I have seen that someone has done a Star Wars musical. It may just be a bad dream but you mentioning that reminds me of something and I dont just mean that Family Guy episode.

Buffy once won an award for the Musical episode they did in about season 6. ONce more with feeling it was called.

Maybe Alien could be a Pantomine.
"Its behind you!!"


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 17, 2010)

rdenning said:


> Maybe Alien could be a Pantomine.
> "Its behind you!!"





Jennifer Kirk said:


> Remember folks: the show isn't over until Jabba the Hutt sings a duet with the Ewok quartet.



Now there are two ideas I really would like to see...

There has been a Doctor Who stage show, but a musical... hmmmm


----------



## FeedMeTV (Nov 17, 2010)

rdenning said:


> Buffy once won an award for the Musical episode they did in about season 6. ONce more with feeling it was called.



I just thought of that, I'm sure Joss Whedon could sort something out for a full-length Buffy musical - it would be great!

I wonder how successful a sci-fi musical would be? I hope someone makes one !


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 17, 2010)

FeedMeTV said:


> I just thought of that, I'm sure Joss Whedon could sort something out for a full-length Buffy musical - it would be great!
> 
> I wonder how successful a sci-fi musical would be? I hope someone makes one !



Joss Whedon also did Dr. Horrible's Sing A Long Blog, which was a lot of fun as well. It seems that if anyone was going to turn his hand at a SF muscial it could be he.

Firefly/Serenity the musical?


----------



## Rodders (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm surprised that Farscape didn't attempt a musical number. They often went outside of what was considered normal for an SF show. (In the good way, of course.)


----------



## BookStop (Nov 18, 2010)

What about Red Dwarf? To me it screams for a musical adaptation, but maybe I'm just weird.


----------



## Who? (Nov 23, 2010)

Logan's Run.


----------



## clovis-man (Nov 23, 2010)

Rodders said:


> I'm surprised that Farscape didn't attempt a musical number. They often went outside of what was considered normal for an SF show. (In the good way, of course.)


 
Hmm. Can you imagine a duet featuring Aeryn Sun and Ka D'Argo? Or better yet, Chiana and Scorpius.

There was once a great movie (1956) that arose from a play: "The Rainmaker" with Katherine Hepburn and Burt Lancaster. Every scene just seemed to call out for a song. So they made a musical of it: "110 in the Shade". It absolutely fell flat. The magic had been doused. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## John Thiel (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd option for SGU, and say that it should indeed be an opera rather than a musical review.  The characters all seem on the verge of arias at various times, and a writer would simply have to choose the moment and write the appropriate aria in.


----------



## John Thiel (Dec 2, 2010)

As for musicals, which is what was asked, I'd say THE NEXT GENERATION. Look at how close "The Naked Now" already is to a musical production, and there are other episodes like it. The other ST series are kept too busy with technical problems, but TNG was more free to wander, in spite of Q, and, as the name of the series suggests, were kind of hip to doing their missions and digging what they were doing, which calls for music.


----------



## Steve Jordan (Dec 6, 2010)

_Galactica_ would make a great tragic opera: Desperate characters; patricide; questioning humanity; questioning religion; duplicity; imaginary characters in people's heads; and above all, hope in finding that shining planet known as... Earth.

_Kill the Huu-mans!

Kill the Cy-lons!

Kill the Huu-mans!..._

Special moment: Starbuck singing about Apollo: _I Don't Know How to Love Him..._


----------

